# Help please



## 1210tech (Feb 18, 2007)

I have Photoshop 7.0 running on Mac OS X on a G4 Powerbook and I want to use the Lens Flare filter but it is not listed in filter drop downs. Is it called something else on the Mac version of Photoshop or do I need to download an update?

thanks,
ian


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

It should be in the 'Render' part of the filters.


----------



## 1210tech (Feb 18, 2007)

i don't have 'render' in the filter drop down menu either


----------



## brympton (Oct 23, 2006)

Did you create a new layer? See this:

http://designorati.com/photoshop/2005/supernova-using-the-lens-flare-filter/


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

YOu can download loads of filters etc from the internet - google search "photoshop filters" that`ll get you some and load em up

Daz


----------

